# Texting apps



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the one I use most often: _(Edited to fix as I had the links reversed, sorry.)_

I have it on the iPad. It's nice; texting conversations that I'm having on one device show up on the other devices it's installed on, so if I'm on my iPad instead when a response comes in, I can answer it on that.

I've also used this one, and still do occasionally, for its "group texting."


'kay. . . .got the above suggestions from Betsy. . . .here's my question.

With the 4GFire, I have a 'phone' number for the device. . .does it make sense that these would utilize that number, or would it set up it's own 'number' some how. Any thoughts?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> This is the one I use most often: _(Edited to fix as I had the links reversed, sorry.)_
> 
> I have it on the iPad. It's nice; texting conversations that I'm having on one device show up on the other devices it's installed on, so if I'm on my iPad instead when a response comes in, I can answer it on that.
> 
> ...


These apps generate a phone number for the device. If you already have a phone number, (as I guess I do for the Fire HD8.9), I'm not sure what happens on the Fire. PM me your Fire's phone number and I'll try it. I'll probably keep using TextNow, whatever happens, as that one number works across my devices wherever TextNow is installed.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'kay. . . .but. . . .without setting up a texting app will I get anything?  I kind of don't want to set them up and get yet another number.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, we tested and it appears the AT&T number is just for them to know who you are?

As for the text apps, once you set it up, you literally never need to know the number.  I open up the app, put in the number of the person I want to text (for example, your AT&T number you provided me), and send the text.  If it's someone you've not texted before from that number, you should sign it with your name so they'll know it's you.    They'll reply to that number.

I only have a few people I text; I just let them know that that's the number to text me on (by texting them from it.)

There's been once or twice I provided a texting number to someone; I looked it up in my settings.  (Though now, I have it set up on the iPad as a text shortcut, so I just type the shortcut, which I can remember.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the assist, Betsy -- I'm considering trying one just to have for emergencies. . . . .though I almost always have my phone handy as well -- still, it might be easier to type a message on a larger screen.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Never having texted anyone ... how does this work? Would I have to open the app every time I use my Fire? Or would the app open if someone sent me a text? How would I know if someone sent me a text message?

Sent from Brian's Fire via Tapatalk


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi --  Will the powers to be charge me any kind of fee for this service?

ZU


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Texting via wifi using one of these apps is at no charge.  (That's why I use them.  ) On the Fire 4G, if you use your data plan, the only cost would be some of your available data would be used, but no additional charge.

Truthfully, I haven't had it on my Fire long enough to see how notification works.  I have notification on my iPad set up so I get an alert; I tap the alert and the app opens.  I would think the Fire would do something similar, but haven't tested it yet.

Betsy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, we tested and it appears the AT&T number is just for them to know who you are?


The AT&T number is just your device/account identifier. If something hiccups, that's the number you'll need when calling AT&T about your 4G plan.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy - If you were starting from scratch and picking between Text now or Text Plus would you still pick Text Now?

I'm looking for something for my girls to use (they love iMessage), and want it as transparent as possible. I'd prefer no ads - which is why I was considering the paid Text+. The perk here is I can put either on their iPod Touches and they can use it there. Better would be an iMessage client.... which won't happen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have both on my iPad, and the one I use there is Text Now.  I preferred Text Plus for a while....

Honestly, in your situation, I would consider Text Plus mainly so you can send group texts to both of them at once.

I should note that I think there's a social aspect to each of these, and on rare occasions I have gotten texts from unknown people (though, come to think of it, that happens on my phone, too).  But you can block individual users.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmmmmm, what if I have no plans to actually use the app myself? More like just using the phone number to give to people to text them from their phones?

I hate juggling texting apps - which is why I quit using them myself. My phone and my teens have unlimited texting, so that isn't a problem. I think it would be easier for the other few people that might text them (grandparents and dad) to just use it without the app. I guess I will talk to the ex about it when he drops them off.

I did do the Text Now one since it was totally free, I just tried it and I can't figure out how to add to the contacts, and it didn't seem to auto-recieve my reply - i had to hit refresh. I guess i'll play with it a bit more and give Text+ a try too.... 

Which means I have avoided schoolwork long enough for the moment!

Thanks Betsy!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

OK, that didn't take long.... Text Now it is - even with the ads!

Nice and simple, no in-app purchases, sending to my phone went to my phone - not text+, i forgot I had it set up there... phone numbers in the right area codes.

Unless you - or anyone else that uses them - can think of another reason to stick with Text+ i'm crossing this off the to-do list (and adding it to the to do list for a friend).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm...I'm pretty sure I've used Text+ to send to phones without Text+, as I've used it to group text with the daughters-in-law and they don't have it.  But perhaps I picked up an upgrade along the way.  At any rate, Text Now is what I use most often.  It notifies me on the iPad and i'Touch...but, as you say, not on the Fire, as I found out after installing it.  I'm going to keep playing with it to see if I can find a setting for that.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I think Text+ sent to the app on my phone because my number is registered with them - even if I don't use it. I've had it since... forever, so I need to figure out how to get rid of it. I want stuff to go to my regular text app on the phone because it seems easier to deal with.

My next "problem" with TextNow is the contact aspect - the tablets (not Fires) don't have a contact manager app on them, so I can't seem to create anything there. I need to sort that out - because I can't expect the kids to remember everyones phone numbers.

Here it is from support:


> Because Android device models and operating systems vary in design, you would have to consult another source for help editing the Address Book on your particular device. When you add, edit or delete a contact, and you already have a conversation with their phone number/email address in TextNow, you may be required to delete and then re-initiate the TextNow conversation all-together in order for the changes to reflect in the app.


A quick look thru the Amazon App Store didn't net me anything promising... going to have to add it to the list of things to look for.


----------

